# Highway Miles



## Cpt.J (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi Everyone, 
New to the channel in Cascade Idaho. 
I just purchased a new Kioti DK 4710 se hst and will be driving it to different locations. 
My question is; will highway miles damage my tractor.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum
My hay cutting/raking/d baling tractors have been driven many 100's of miles on blacktops between fields in the 33 yrs of custom farming/baling. My JD 4255 I purchased in Feb.'93 has 11,600 hrs on the speed/hr meter. Highway traveling does accelerate cleat wear on tractor tires.

Only real problem is the other highway travellers that are in a hurry & can't comprehend that a tractor doesn't travel 80 MPH


----------



## Cpt.J (Feb 13, 2021)

Thank You.
Have not had a tractor in 50 years.
MF 35 was my last.
Technology sure has changed a bit.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

A slow moving vehicle sign on the back is a good idea.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Dealer wont deliver? Did you ask?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Cvans said:


> A slow moving vehicle sign on the back is a good idea.
> View attachment 71207


Most states have a law requiring display & location of SMV on rear of tractors/equip traveling public roads


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Tx Jim said:


> Most states have a law requiring display & location of SMV on rear of tractors/equip traveling public roads


Years ago most equipment you saw on the road had them. Now days the guys operating these huge pieces of equipment seldom use them around here I guess all the flashing lights take their place.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Cvans said:


> Years ago most equipment you saw on the road had them. Now days the guys operating these huge pieces of equipment seldom use them around here I guess all the flashing lights take their place.


the law is still probably on the books


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Here's some photos of the Continental rear tires on my rd baling/plowing tractor that's traveled many,many miles on a blacktop between hay fields for 20+ yrs performing custom baling/farming activities


----------

